# the nerve of sum guys



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

i was out fishing yesterday from the boat and found the point i wanted to fish and threw a marker in.sum jerk in a 14 fter was cruzing the lake not having a clue where he was going.upon seeing my marker he boated overand waved for his buddy to come over and proceeded to fish 10 feet from my marker on the drift and once up on thr shallows starts up the motor and motors rite back over the fish that WERE on the point.after doing this 3 times needless to say the fish were gone and just about the time he was going to drift over my marker i said in not such a nice way i'll move my marker so u don"t run over it and his reply was i see it ,i wont snag it ...at that point i was boiling mad..i picked up my marker and left...to ice the cake he ask me if i'd been catching them here....come on man use sum maners


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Most of the guys out there,whether fishing or hunting are decent guys. but every now and then you run into some who make you think different,and not in a good way!! Have fun out there and be safe.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

While fishing Berlin prbly 8-10 years ago, I had thrown a marker out where I had caught 3 or 4 walleye within probably 20 min. or so off the edge I was fishing. It was bang bang bang. Out of no where comes this huge white boat with 3 guys and they literally ran my marker over and started fishing RIGHT next to me. I chewed the captain a new one and he says to me, "hey pal, it's a big lake" I picked up my marker and did about 5 laps around his boat as close as I could get yelling at him the whole time. I only had a 9.9 at the time but it couldn't have helped their odds of catching any more there for a while. I think they got the message that I was pretty mad. To this day, thinking about what he had the nerve to say to me still ticks me off. 
There are some real winners out there sometimes.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

eyeballs.........99% of the guys that we encounter in the outdoors are decent/and have some manners and smarts.that still leaves the other 1%.....which/unfortunately.....can amount to a lot of people to come into contact with.......that dont have a clue and wonder aimlessly about there lives.....Sorry that you came into contact with the lesser % on this fishin trip. Sure can work on one's nerves. As the saying goes, "some days are diamonds/some days are coal.........Just keep on fishin and keep on enjoying your time on the water/even if it means moving.AS for them!!!!an encounter is usually a waste of time. Cause the lack of comprehension and basic brain skills on their part, still dosen't prove to absorb any comments you shout at them. Hopefully, you will have the next 9trips.....trouble free. But that is what %'s are all about.....Have a great remainder of the fall fishin' season....cause winter is all to quickly getting here........jON sR.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Every year I have somone motor right up to my marker and try to take it. With me sitting on it fishing! Some people do not have a clue.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I had a marker out on Mosquito last spring, caught a walleye every time I drifted by it, this guy comes up sees me catch one and sets up a drift right over my marker, it actually caught on his motor and this guy drags it away across the lake pretending to not see me waving my arms screaming, I quickly motor right up on him and yelled hey man you just snagged my marker, he pretended that he didn't know he snagged it, I didn't believe he didn't see it bright yellow and all, but yea there are a few nut cases out there.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Save yourself some trouble guys and use a gps. Not saying youll never encounter an idiot, but atleast there not able setup off your markers.....


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I do have a good onboard GPS. For precision Crankin you still need markers.


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

sorry dale....guess i was still alittle hot this morning


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Last year at West Branch I was trolling a pattern around a point I had made about 15 passes back and forth thru the area and picked up 2 nice saugeye. There were 2 guys fishing about 50 yards way watching me after the 2nd fish as I went around the point they pulled up and moved to the spot I had gotten the 2 fish in and dropped anker when I came back around they would not even look at me. I guess they thought I had fished that spot long enough.


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Simply said, nothing surprises me anymore on the lake.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

haha seth, remember that jackass in the cigarette boat on sunday who cut us off our trolling route? wat a doosh! but thats to be expected i guess?


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Why do you think it is that the "1%" is lacking in manners?


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Similar, but not quite the same type deal...

I'm fishing a bay on a local lake with a large island near the mouth of it. To give you an idea of the size of the bay and proximity to the island, I can cast and put my bait on the island or the shoreline at the other side of the bay. Good Friday a few years ago, I'm in there throwing a spinnerbait and a tube. The bigger fish would eat the spinnerbait when the wind blew, but it took a tube to coax bites when the wind laid down. There was a small tournament there, and 2 guys were fishing about 50 yards out in the lake on a ledge leading into the bay, which is a smart move given the water temperature, but they were only catching small non-keepers. I caught and released a limit, with a couple of fish in the 3# class. Shorebound bass anglers have to select their area based on water temperature and time of year, obviously and I'm just tickled pink, because they're eating! I'm reeling in my limit fish and here comes the boat, pulls up and stops 20 feet directly in front of me right where I'm fishing! I was speechless, and to this day it still angers me that I didn't say anything. So they ran all around the small bay I was fishing, pitching plastics into the island shore brush (horrid LOUD presentations I might add) and proceeded to catch nothing and spook all the fish out of the bay. 

My dad and I fished team tournaments for 12 years and we never even considered crowding a shoreline angler, even if it was a key area for us. Ignorance! (This is not a complaint against tournament anglers as 90 percent of those guys wouldn't do that.) There is an unspoken rule among fishermen to respect other anglers space, but I think as the years go by, less fishermen respect that anymore.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I think it comes down to teaching young anglers proper respect of other anglers. That way when they are older and out on there own they know what is right or what is wrong. obviously that 1% didn't have someone to teach them the proper manner of respect. and i'm willing to bet 50% of that 1% just don't care regardless.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

BassCrazy, Money on the line makes some guys loose their minds. I fished the RedMan series in Arizona. On one tourny on lake Pleasant north of Phoenix we happened upon a massive shad feed going on off of a kind of secluded point. We threw our spooks up on the shore walking them back through the boil and had our limit in 5 casts. 8 pounders with bigger pigs following. After culling up a couple times two boats came up to within 20 feet of our boat and started casting into the fray. Fifty miles of shoreline with over 10,000 acres of water and these guys had to fish our 10 feet of water. Thing was we had a ribbon tied to our trolling motor to show we were in the tourny. The two boats that jumped in on us were not in the tourni just weekend anglers with bass boats. When we told them we were in the tourny and ask them to let us fish this spot by ourself they both jumped on us about how us tournament fishing guys think we own the lakes. That just floored us. We moved on to get away from these guys. Oh by the way when we left my partner accidently fell on the throttle blowing out the area with our prop wash. What a shame. He was such a clutts sometimes. 
I'm just telling my little ditty here to let you know it doesnt matter when or were, they are out there, and they will get all of us at some time or the other. Unless we stop fishing completly and thats not gunna happen.
Good luck
donm


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Stripers4Life said:


> haha seth, remember that jackass in the cigarette boat on sunday who cut us off our trolling route? wat a doosh! but thats to be expected i guess?


I forgot about that!!! Gotta love it


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I got me paintball gun alittle to late this year,but I will take it with me next year on the boat lol...This one time me and a buddy were at west branch just drifting on the wake side...Wasnt very many people there at all..We dont have anyone within 200' of us..Then this guy who must have been 105 years old motors up by us in his bayliner open bow and stops about 20' west of us..Then he puts out his drift sock,and starts heading right towards us..So he dosnt say nothin til he is about 5' away.Me and my buddy are just starring at each other like WTF?.Then he asks if we are gonna move..I stood up and pulled my knife out..By that time he was close enough to where I could grab his bow..I told him he was either gonna lose his drift sock,start his engine and get away from me,or i was gonna board his boat!..So he decided to call me an ahole and told me to move ..So I had my buddy start the motor up..I made short work of his sock line,and my buddy tossed a pee bottle with no lid on it onto the dudes boat..There is no excuse for unsafe behavior on a boat like that..I never drift within 50' of somone..And as far as markers go,I never get close to one lol..I always think there could be an underwater hazard there ....


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

I had a similar incident Tuesday while steelheading at the Chagrin. I was in Willoughby near Todd Field on the north side of the Mentor Ave bridge. When I got there there was a gentleman already there fishing and we fished and BS'd for a while. We were on the bank as this isn't really a wading spot. After a while an older gentleman was moving down stream along the bank and opted not to take the path up and around behind us, no, he preceeded to stay in the water along the bank and walk right in front of us. He even had to navigate around a small tree that hangs over the water making it a bit more complicated for him. So I politely warned him that the water gets a bit deeper along the bank about ten feet in front of him (which is a hole I had just moved upstream a little to drift into). He appreciated my warning, I guess, and kept on going. The other guy and I just looked at each other and shook our heads. Well, the fish weren't biting anyway, so, no harm no foul?


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Iraqvet said:


> I got me paintball gun alittle to late this year,but I will take it with me next year on the boat lol...This one time me and a buddy were at west branch just drifting on the wake side...Wasnt very many people there at all..We dont have anyone within 200' of us..Then this guy who must have been 105 years old motors up by us in his bayliner open bow and stops about 20' west of us..Then he puts out his drift sock,and starts heading right towards us..So he dosnt say nothin til he is about 5' away.Me and my buddy are just starring at each other like WTF?.Then he asks if we are gonna move..I stood up and pulled my knife out..By that time he was close enough to where I could grab his bow..I told him he was either gonna lose his drift sock,start his engine and get away from me,or i was gonna board his boat!..So he decided to call me an ahole and told me to move ..So I had my buddy start the motor up..I made short work of his sock line,and my buddy tossed a pee bottle with no lid on it onto the dudes boat..There is no excuse for unsafe behavior on a boat like that..I never drift within 50' of somone..And as far as markers go,I never get close to one lol..I always think there could be an underwater hazard there ....


If you start shooting any gun at another boat, aren't you worried that the cops will be there when you show up? And by no means, am I agreeing with the other boats actions... It's a shame that any of this happens, when people are going out to relax and enjoy nature.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I think if it got to that point,I would be explianing to the cops how someone tried to ram me with their boat..t would pretty much have to come down to that.I pretty much decided I wont be going back to the zoo (west branch),and probably make Pymatuning my lake of choice now that my friend is moving back up tis way from chardon..I have pretty much drawn the conclusion that most of the recreational boaters cant afford to drive up to lake erie and act like tards at WB.No one is gonna blow by you at Pymatuning cause its 20hp limit..And that lake is HUGE,plenty of room for all..The fishing may not be as good as WB,but WB is only about a 1/10 the size of pymatuning..I have seen websites that say Pymatuning is 13,000,and some that say 15,000 water acres..I think WB is only like 1600..


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

They aren't that bad at WB Iraqvet. I'll sit in the middle of the lake on structure and fish while the yahoos zoom all around you. 
If they get in the way of my flying jigs, spoons or blade baits, that is their or their motors problem, not mine. I jus go about my business.
If they really bother you that much there is plenty of coves to slide back into where there is good fishing.

What bothers me at WB is the yahoos who fly down the no wake zone...


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

years ago, instead of a marker, i would use a mallard hen decoy or two, or a black duck decoy to mark hotspots. most guys cruising or trolling nearby paid no attention to another duck on the lake.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Rapman you are one of the smartest dud's I know...What a great idea that duck marker would be the best I have ever heard of...Have to get one or two out and put them in the boat...Great Idea...Thank You......JIM.....!$


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> What bothers me at WB is the yahoos who fly down the no wake zone...


Define fly? 

I saw a guy at full throttle, in a 14-16'er with a 9.9hp at 9am in the morning. If I'm ever going near that fast, it's an hour before sunrise, or there is no one else on that side of the lake. I was there last Tuesday, and motored back maybe a little quicker than "no wake", but not full, but there was no one else on that side of Rock Springs Rd

Do people go faster than a 9.9 woudl put out?


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh thanks for the nudge on the old brainbox. We also now have our name and cell on our buoys. The reason for that is because we had some dipstick pick ours up and when we told him it was ours he said, it didnt have our name on it how was he supposed to know..... on and on and on. We have had at least three guys try to pick ours up with us casting all around it. If these guys have the money to buy a big bass boat one would think they had seen these things on TV at least once and have an idea what they were for.
Stay on your toes out there at all times anglers cause they're out there and they're going to get us.
fish-on
donm


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I had a park ranger tell me that he and a statey were on the rock spings road bridge and they got a guy on radar in a cigar boat going under the bridge at over 110mph.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

fffffish said:


> I had a park ranger tell me that he and a statey were on the rock spings road bridge and they got a guy on radar in a cigar boat going under the bridge at over 110mph.


What an idiot. lol

The No Wake areas are to prevent erosion, not so guys fishing don't feel a wake. lol So it doesn't matter if anyone is there or not. And there is a speed limit of 10mph in effect from dusk until dawn.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

eyeballs said:


> i was out fishing yesterday from the boat and found the point i wanted to fish and threw a marker in.sum jerk in a 14 fter was cruzing the lake not having a clue where he was going.upon seeing my marker he boated overand waved for his buddy to come over and proceeded to fish 10 feet from my marker on the drift and once up on thr shallows starts up the motor and motors rite back over the fish that WERE on the point.after doing this 3 times needless to say the fish were gone and just about the time he was going to drift over my marker i said in not such a nice way i'll move my marker so u don"t run over it and his reply was i see it ,i wont snag it ...at that point i was boiling mad..i picked up my marker and left...to ice the cake he ask me if i'd been catching them here....come on man use sum maners


I was un-lucky enough to be treated like you at Salt Fork Lake last year. But I was lucky enough to go right around the guy and catch two decent bass as soon as I was on the other side of the rude-dude... 
After yankin' in the second bass within two minutes, he yelled over to me and asked me what I was catchin' 'em on. I caught them on a buzzbait, but I yelled spinnerbait. Ha Ha!
Luckily, justice was mine that day...


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Iraqvet said:


> I got me paintball gun alittle to late this year,but I will take it with me next year on the boat lol...This one time me and a buddy were at west branch just drifting on the wake side...Wasnt very many people there at all..We dont have anyone within 200' of us..Then this guy who must have been 105 years old motors up by us in his bayliner open bow and stops about 20' west of us..Then he puts out his drift sock,and starts heading right towards us..So he dosnt say nothin til he is about 5' away.Me and my buddy are just starring at each other like WTF?.Then he asks if we are gonna move..I stood up and pulled my knife out..By that time he was close enough to where I could grab his bow..I told him he was either gonna lose his drift sock,start his engine and get away from me,or i was gonna board his boat!..So he decided to call me an ahole and told me to move ..So I had my buddy start the motor up..I made short work of his sock line,and my buddy tossed a pee bottle with no lid on it onto the dudes boat..There is no excuse for unsafe behavior on a boat like that..I never drift within 50' of somone..And as far as markers go,I never get close to one lol..I always think there could be an underwater hazard there ....


I normally do not flame but *you are a dangerous person.* Both to yourself and others.

Your actions are a good way to get yourself shot. If you point a paint ball gun at someone, How do they know in a split second what it is if they never saw one. Second, if you hit them in the face, you can cause permanent disabling injury, so the threat of being shot by you would justify them firing a real gun at you. And throwing PEE is an assault that can get you jailed. What you actually are doing is throwing a hazardous biological waste.

And you say that you pulled a knife and threatened to board his boat. So in one brief moment, you committed three felonies that could ruin your life and put the rest of your family on welfare during your jail stay. Sounds like you have an anger management problem similar to Road Rage that will eventually get you killed.

You met a jerk then out do his poor behavior by not only going down to his level but even lower to the point that you are a danger. Cool down before you end up six feet down.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I normally do not flame but *you are a dangerous person.* Both to yourself and others.


Serving in a war zone tends to have that effect.....

Thank you for your service Iraqvet.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> Serving in a war zone tends to have that effect.....
> 
> Thank you for your service Iraqvet.


I served in 2 wars and 25 years on the streets. That does not justify his actions.

If he is suffering from PTS he can get help.

It would be a shame to have survived his service to our country only to get blown away while fishing because of his temper.

He should pull his post. It shows premeditation for his actions if he uses a paint ball gun on anyone.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you too fsnfool. Two times over. You definately paid your dues.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Your are welcome.

I appreciate the thanks.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

FISNFOOL said:


> I served in 2 wars and 25 years on the streets. That does not justify his actions.
> 
> If he is suffering from PTS he can get help.
> 
> ...



I can see your point, there are a lot of people that CCW while fishing and it would be a tragedy if something bad happened


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

NEVER ARGUE WITH AN IDIOT .......FIRST THEY DRAG YOU DOWN TO THEIR LEVEL,THEN THEY BEAT YOU WITH EXPERIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ---------sonar..........


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

When you run in to people that dont have a clue its just not worth your time to say anything. Just give them a big wave and smile as you go by and enjoy the rest of your day. Why let some butt head ruin your day?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

FISNFOOL said:


> I served in 2 wars and 25 years on the streets. That does not justify his actions.
> 
> If he is suffering from PTS he can get help.
> 
> ...





FISNFOOL said:


> I normally do not flame but *you are a dangerous person.* Both to yourself and others.
> 
> Your actions are a good way to get yourself shot. If you point a paint ball gun at someone, How do they know in a split second what it is if they never saw one. Second, if you hit them in the face, you can cause permanent disabling injury, so the threat of being shot by you would justify them firing a real gun at you. And throwing PEE is an assault that can get you jailed. What you actually are doing is throwing a hazardous biological waste.
> 
> ...


The knife was for cutting the rope that his drift sock was attached to,not to stab him...I respect my elders,but i would hand out a weapon free a$whoopin to an older guy just as quick as a younger guy..Yes,I spent 2 years in Iraq with the majority of my time spent off base..No I do not have ptsd..Unless you get a paintball gun that reasembles a real gun,they are pretty un mistakable for what they are...And the majority of paintballs sold are made with fish oil and and coloring thats very close to being like food grade die..As far as most people having an actual gun on board,I will disagree and say 99% dont...Am I dangerous to myself??No....To others??...Maybe..But,I have encouraged guys on here to come say hi if we are out on the same lake...I am the nicest guy ever,I just dont like stupid people...Yes I take stuff into my own hands,and yes in seems like drasstic measures..But thats how I deal with stuff...Besides,you dont think ignorant boaters are dangerous?More dangerous then me infact....!!!!How can you expect idiots to stop being idiots,if you dont teach them how not to be an idiot???


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry you had a bad experience at WB. Not everyone follows good etiquette. 

Thanks for sharing your story and now that its off your chest, can we move on? Please?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Iraqvet said:


> The knife was for cutting the rope that his drift sock was attached to,not to stab him...I respect my elders,but i would hand out a weapon free a$whoopin to an older guy just as quick as a younger guy..Yes,I spent 2 years in Iraq with the majority of my time spent off base..No I do not have ptsd..Unless you get a paintball gun that reasembles a real gun,they are pretty un mistakable for what they are...And the majority of paintballs sold are made with fish oil and and coloring thats very close to being like food grade die..As far as most people having an actual gun on board,I will disagree and say 99% dont...Am I dangerous to myself??No....To others??...Maybe..But,I have encouraged guys on here to come say hi if we are out on the same lake...I am the nicest guy ever,I just dont like stupid people...Yes I take stuff into my own hands,and yes in seems like drasstic measures..But thats how I deal with stuff...Besides,you dont think ignorant boaters are dangerous?More dangerous then me infact....!!!!How can you expect idiots to stop being idiots,if you dont teach them how not to be an idiot???



It's the 1% you have to worry about


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Life sucks sometimes. Military life must suck more.

FISHIN is for fun and relaxation. It is best to step back, relax, and chuckle at other jerks on the water. 

Leave the paintball gun at home. Leave the aggressive attitude at the military firing range. People are azzzzholes sometimes. If you understood their life........you might understand their behavior.

It's fishing. It is not life and death.

We should all take a recent vet fishin......and slowly explain why we fish.

Good luck...be safe out there.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah we should move on before this thread gets carried away..As far as WB goes,I probably wont go back...Pymatuning is gonna be my lake of choice...I have never had a bad experience there,its just to massive to be crowded..And there is no show off bozo's there lol..


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Way- to- go, Iraqvet!!!! cooler heads WILL PREVAIL!!! Carry-on! -------sonar.......


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

One last funny WB story. I was there last week. I pulled out around 11am, and there were a couple boats at the ramp, but not too many. Tied off the boat, put it on the trailer, and start pulling forward. Of the three ramps, I was the only one using any. As I start to pull out, a guy stops his boat and truck blocking the entire exit road, and starts to remove his straps. I pulled as close as I can, and roll down my passenger window, but before I could say anything, one of the guys tells the other to move their truck/boat. I still can't figure why in the world he would stop there. It was so dead, he could have untied on the ramp, and not bothered anyone....


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Iraqvet said:


> Yeah we should move on before this thread gets carried away..As far as WB goes,I probably wont go back...Pymatuning is gonna be my lake of choice...I have never had a bad experience there,its just to massive to be crowded..And there is no show off bozo's there lol..



With all due respect.....bozo's are everywhere. Trust me, some here at OGF would consider me a bozo.....most likely they would not be incorrect.

Keep fishin. Open your mind. 

Good luck...be safe out there.


----------

